# How long would you like your guy to be able to go before he reaches an orgams?



## marcopoly69 (Sep 7, 2010)

I am asking this questions as last night my wife made a comment saying that everytime she will get closer to cum, I would stop a bit (didn't want to cum yet) and then I would continue making our love session last longer...in total was about 20 minutes but very hot and tirering 20 minutes for me at least.....so my question is....do you ladies like it when the guy can stop right before you are about to cum and then he can continue for a few more minutes? or you would rather the guy to go all the way when you approaching orgasm?...my wife says that it was very nice but don't know if feeling the guy ejaculating inside of you without experiencing orgasms is something that make you horny or not??....I just want to know if I should continue using this tecnique I developed to last longer... the only problem is that since I ejaculate everytime I get close to have an orgams, I don't know if the feeling of the cum everywhere down there is something that make you hot and more horny or not?...what do you think?, should I made our sessions to last shorter sometimes?? please advise as my wife dont say much...thanks :scratchhead:


----------



## Idontknownow (Sep 30, 2010)

I don't really understand the question. It seems like your asking two questions at once and 1 doesn't make sense to me. 

I don't has a preference if my husband cums in me or not, depends on what we are doing. But there is never a time I am like "Oh stop, get out eww eww eww..." 

Some times he cums without me cumming, but thats usually just when we have quckies and it's not at all unpleasant for me.

To make sex last longer allot of times he or I will switch positions, it gives a short break without stopping completely. I don't like sex in the same position for more then a few mins anyway. 

Some times when I am on top he'll get close and beg me to stop and I make him cum anyway...or if I'm underneath he will stop and I know he needs a break and I'll grab his ass and keep myself moving and make him cum. That IS a turn on lol. Something about the control I guess. He says it's SO unfair to me, but I get a total kick out of it and he makes up my orgasm in other ways.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

marcopoly69 said:


> so my question is....do you ladies like it when the guy can stop right before you are about to cum and then he can continue for a few more minutes? or you would rather the guy to go all the way when you approaching orgasm?


 If my husband KNOWS I am approaching orgasm, he will do everything in his power to hold out until he knows I got mine or am in the midst of it, he can always tell but many times I give him the go ahead & say "give it to me now, give it to me hard" or something very sexy & YES, coming together, we both feel, is the ultimate. We try to make our sessions last at least 10 minutes by changing positions sometimes, we don't want it to end in 5 minutes, but this has happened too. 



marcopoly69 said:


> My wife says that it was very nice but don't know if feeling the guy ejaculating inside of you without experiencing orgasms is something that make you horny or not??....I just want to know if I should continue using this tecnique I developed to last longer... the only problem is that since I ejaculate everytime I get close to have an orgams, I don't know if the feeling of the cum everywhere down there is something that make you hot and more horny or not?...what do you think?,


 Here is what I will say here- for us, My husband is pretty good at holding out, he has mastered this technique of stopping & starting, slowing down a bit & continuing until I "get there" but the times he goes over the edge on me - I can attest, FOR ME, It very much turns me ON and if I grab his A** or ride him *really hard *during these exhilarating moments, I 99.9% of the time "get mine" - so YES, it does turn me on! 

Just ask what she wants. Does she want you to last longer? Or does she want you to go -even though she has not gotten hers? Maybe she is content getting hers another way.


----------



## marcopoly69 (Sep 7, 2010)

Idontknownow said:


> I don't really understand the question. It seems like your asking two questions at once and 1 doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> I don't has a preference if my husband cums in me or not, depends on what we are doing. But there is never a time I am like "Oh stop, get out eww eww eww..."
> 
> ...


Yap, what you described is super god!....but my question is...if your man were able to ejaculate a couple of times inside of you without actually having an orgasm (meaning he still hard) would you care to feel down there all those love juices wetting your ass, vagina and may legs?....the good side is that you can keep going and keep on experiencing a lot of pleasure but the down side is for the men at least, get very tiring (so you must be in good shape) or your rather have your man ejaculating once?


----------



## marcopoly69 (Sep 7, 2010)

SimplyAmorous said:


> If my husband KNOWS I am approaching orgasm, he will do everything in his power to hold out until he knows I got mine or am in the midst of it, he can always tell but many times I give him the go ahead & say "give it to me now, give it to me hard" or something very sexy & YES, coming together, we both feel, is the ultimate. We try to make our sessions last at least 10 minutes by changing positions sometimes, we don't want it to end in 5 minutes, but this has happened too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know if she is the kind of woman that experiences multiple orgasms as she says to me that she feels many times spasms that feel like orgasms but not as a strong as the one we feel when we both arrive together....she's said to me also that she likes me to use the technique about stopping a bit once both are about to reach an orgasm and then continue for a while....she seems to not mind as she is really horny by that time....my question is since I ejaculate (a bit) a couple of times while making love (during those moments I stop before having my orgasms and as I am doing it, I can't stop ejaculating a bit) and if it happens a couple of times, then down there becomes very wet and even the sound changes....I mean is wetter with all the semen......so my question is do you think my wife likes it? or maybe she would appreciate me finishing her off quickly sometimes....or experiencing spasms and feeling that your about to cum but then your man stops a bit and then give it to you for another 2 3 minutes is something that your would prefer? - mmmm may be I don't know how to explain myself...thanks anyway...


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

marcopoly69 said:


> Yap, what you described is super god!....but my question is...if your man were able to ejaculate a couple of times inside of you without actually having an orgasm (meaning he still hard) would you care to feel down there all those love juices wetting your ass, vagina and may legs?....the good side is that you can keep going and keep on experiencing a lot of pleasure but the down side is for the men at least, get very tiring (so you must be in good shape) or your rather have your man ejaculating once?


 What man can ejaculate semen out with all it's juices and NOT have an orgasm ? How is this possible in a 20 minute session, squirting 2-3 times & remaining hard ? If it were possible, he can do it over & over & over, but for my man, he can not do this, he is out for the count, under those "Refractory period" rules : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Refractory_period_(sex)

So I want his ONE time shot obviously .


----------



## Idontknownow (Sep 30, 2010)

marcopoly69 said:


> Yap, what you described is super god!....but my question is...if your man were able to ejaculate a couple of times inside of you without actually having an orgasm (meaning he still hard) would you care to feel down there all those love juices wetting your ass, vagina and may legs?....the good side is that you can keep going and keep on experiencing a lot of pleasure but the down side is for the men at least, get very tiring (so you must be in good shape) or your rather have your man ejaculating once?


If he could ejaculate and keep going I would be all for it, don't mind the juices at all


----------



## marcopoly69 (Sep 7, 2010)

SimplyAmorous said:


> What man can ejaculate semen out with all it's juices and NOT have an orgasm ? How is this possible in a 20 minute session, squirting 2-3 times & remaining hard ? If it were possible, he can do it over & over & over, but for my man, he can not do this, he is out for the count, under those "Refractory period" rules : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Refractory_period_(sex)
> 
> So I want his ONE time shot obviously .


I don't know how it happens to me but it does....during BJs I also start ejaculating at least a minute before feeling that my orgasm is coming so I can use my kaegels muscles to stop and not having an orgasm just yet...but the semen is out!...at least some....not the full load but very much some....so I just want to understand what woman want since my wife doesnt say much.....to me I think that lasting a bit longer is more pleasurble but don't know if this changes if down there happens to be very wet or helps??:scratchhead:


----------



## marcopoly69 (Sep 7, 2010)

Idontknownow said:


> If he could ejaculate and keep going I would be all for it, don't mind the juices at all


Thanks for your honest answer...helps me feel like I should keep doing this and don't worry too much!....last night, I ended up very tire....as this happens twice and she would tell me papito papito more more......I guess she enjoys it very much....I just want to make her so happy with all she gets from me....emotional and physical....thanks again


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

marcopoly69 said:


> my question is since I ejaculate (a bit) a couple of times while making love (during those moments I stop before having my orgasms and as I am doing it, I can't stop ejaculating a bit) and if it happens a couple of times, then down there becomes very wet and even the sound changes....I mean is wetter with all the semen......so my question is do you think my wife likes it? or maybe she would appreciate me finishing her off quickly sometimes....or experiencing spasms and feeling that your about to cum but then your man stops a bit and then give it to you for another 2 3 minutes is something that your would prefer? - mmmm may be I don't know how to explain myself...thanks anyway...


 Never heard of anyone who can do what you do here, not that I am a man who would know, but never in my reading have I heard this can be done, once the River of semen starts down it's path, it will shoot out with force, and all of it. 

How do you know those juices aren't hers?? All those spasms you feel but cut short by slowing , stopping, these are 
considered "Male Multiple orgasms" but I got the impresssion from what I have learned, no semen comes out , and if so, very very little, nothing like you describe. Unless you are just sooo horny, your refactory period is like 2 minutes or something and you can do it again! and again!

Maybe I am wrong ! Hey guys, do you do this too ???


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Maybe I am wrong ! Hey guys, do you do this too ???


I commented on a similar thread a few days ago. I don't generally require a refractory period between my first and second orgasm. I've always been that way and I am in my fifties. It is more of a concentration thing than physical. However if I'm very tired it won't happen and it is easiest to maintain the erection during vaginal sex. It is for me two completely different orgasms with ejaculation during both. As I said before my wife can consider it a blessing or a bane. For us at our ages stamina is more of an issue in a double header. When I was in my 20s I managed a hat trick a few times but not any more.


----------



## marcopoly69 (Sep 7, 2010)

Yeah.....that's what happens to me....I am able to stop right at the end and keep in my mind a control from going all out and when doing this I am still inside or her but moving rather than stroking...so, a few seconds later the point of no return goes a way and since some semen came out, I can go back to make love for another couple of minutes like nuts without the worry that I am going to cum....when the feeling tells me that I am about to cum, I may do it again....keep inside her all the way in and moving her from side to side but in my mind I am stopping the full orgasm form happening, I am preesing my keagels muscle with all my streght until the feeling pass and we can go back to enjoy a few more minures of love making...this opens doors for me as my wife usually reaches in one of those times an orgasm so I may be able to ask for something special...but the point is that around that time we are all wet with her and my love juices...to me is ok,,,,what about the ladies here?? would you mind that?


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

marcopoly69 said:


> Yeah.....that's what happens to me....I am able to stop right at the end and keep in my mind a control from going all out and when doing this I am still inside or her but moving rather than stroking...so, a few seconds later the point of no return goes a way and since some semen came out, I can go back to make love for another couple of minutes ?


Nope, completely different. What you are doing is retarding the ejaculation, or most of it. The Keagel control is allowing you to do this. You may experience some feeling an orgasm and ejaculate some but have delayed the full orgasm. This can also be accomplished by applying pressure on the perineum just before climax. (Midway point between the scrotum and anus) This restricts the prostrate from contracting and expanding which forces the ejaculation. There is a sensation of climax but no or little semen escapes. Ladies, doing this when you feel your man is about to cum can be a huge boost for him during oral or manual sex. Do it two or three times, then let'r rip. He'll thank you guaranteed. :smthumbup:

What we experience is a complete orgasm and ejaculation. There is no refraction time involved. I simply concentrate to keep the erection and nature takes it course. Since I work in the IT field we refer to it as a reboot. The second orgasm takes longer than the first to achieve hence stamina or soreness can be an issue.


----------



## axw (Oct 18, 2010)

Although orgasm and ejaculation are usually considered to be the same thing, or at the least, coincidental--they are in fact two separate events and one can be experienced without the other. Although I haven't mastered it, I can on occasion experience this. Do a little searching, and you will find this to be true. 

As to your question as to which she prefers, ask her. A little communication about sexual desires and turn-ons goes a very long way in a healthy sexual relationship.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

And for the 100th time it doesn't matter what the other 3.5 billion women on the planet want!! It matters what YOUR WIFE WANTS TALK COMMUNICATE THAT'S YOUR BEST BET EVERYTIME!!


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

This reminds me of a funny Playboy cartoon from years ago (no, I don't read it anymore).

You see a woman laying there spread eagle and a skeleton of a man between her, maybe going down on her, lifting his head up to ask a question:

The captions says:

"Did you cum yet?"

LOL.

Ladies, can we speed it up a bit rather than us slowing it down?


----------



## marcopoly69 (Sep 7, 2010)

mommy22 said:


> That's EXACTLY what I was thinking!!! All women are different. If my husband did to me what some women might like I might get turned off. Preferences vary. Not only will communication help you to understand her better sexually but it will also strengthen the emotional intimacy between the two of you!


I got it!...I asked her and she says that doesn't mind all the semen down there but she also said that if using that technique to last longer, that she would like me to use it once but the very next time that I take her close to have a big O, that I should go all the way because she just want to cum at that time.....so, I'll do that next time....

thanks...


----------



## 76Trombones (Jun 2, 2010)

I can't stand it when the guy lasts forever. In my opinion the quicker the better (although 1 or 2 minutes is a bit wrong). It would drive me up the wall if my husband did any of those techniques to last longer. It's a bit like a hobby vs a job... the hobby is fun but when you gotta do it 40 hours a week, that really kills it for me, haha.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

marcopoly69 said:


> she would like me to use it once but the very next time that I take her close to have a big O, that I should go all the way because she just want to cum at that time.....so, I'll do that next time....


Yeah, I think most women would agree, once we get ours, we want the husband to "unleash" it full throttle. Sounds like your wife is the same. If you make it last tooooo long, she may not want it as much, and you surely don't want this!


----------



## Sierra61 (Feb 22, 2010)

I am also not interested in my husband thrusting forever. 3-5 minutes is fine. He can last 40 minutes, but I lost interest in that years ago. I always have my O first, so I lose patience with him banging away for a long time. Fast and furious is sexy to me, not long and drawn out.


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

Sierra61 said:


> I am also not interested in my husband thrusting forever. 3-5 minutes is fine. He can last 40 minutes, but I lost interest in that years ago. I always have my O first, so I lose patience with him banging away for a long time. Fast and furious is sexy to me, not long and drawn out.



LOL, that's how my wife is now. I know how to rock the boat (well been together for 20 years now so I better know how) and can get her off in about 5 min max. After she's done, the 1st thing out of her mouth is, are you done yet? Sometimes I just give up after plugging away for 10-15 minutes. Only once have I ever gone over 30 minutes and she was not a happy camper at all since she got pretty sore down there from me pumping away like a rabbit.


----------



## Sara Ann (Aug 27, 2010)

marcopoly and cheatinghubby, are your wives in the 30% of women who climax from thrusting alone? Their answer is different than from the other 70%, I would think.


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

Surprise!

Women in a very horny point of her monthly cycle can cum 6-10 times in a day. Pay attention to her monthly fluctuation. She doesn't really have a certian number in minutes.

I think a perfect timing is, at any time after the woman has enough orgasms & satisfaction.

So try not to release your sperm troop too early before her begging you to cum. When she tells you, "Cum for me baby!" that means it's a safe timing for you to blow your load.


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

Sara Ann said:


> marcopoly and cheatinghubby, are your wives in the 30% of women who climax from thrusting alone? Their answer is different than from the other 70%, I would think.


My wife is the same way she does NOT orgasm from intercourse alone unless she is on top.........there is always some manual stimulation.

She is happy with 10-20 minutes........of course the whole act with foreplay kissing etc is 30-40 minutes.....a few times we have had that marathon sex ans she is sore afterwards even when we use lube.

So, like other wives here she falls into that shorter rather than longer category.


----------

